# Overnight parking at the Eurotunnel terminal in Calais



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Morning! We're getting the train back tomorrow, Sunday, and wondered if we turned up at tea time on Saturday we could book in and stay overnight at the terminal, or if they allow you to load onto an earlier train, even if you pay a couple of quid?

i know about Cite d Europe etc but just thought it might be a plan. Discuss.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

It would help if you told us what time your crossing is booked for.

Dave


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Indeed it would! It's for 08.20. However, I've just looked on Eurotunnel web page, under FQA, and it tells me I can't check in earlier than 2 hours before departure. That said I might just rock up there and test it out! 

Unless someone tells me different that is!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

The two hour rule is not usually enforced too strictly when they are slack, but I don't know how busy they will be tomorrow, being this close to Christmas.

If they are not too busy they usually want you on the train and out of the way, so if you don't push your luck too far you might get away without paying much (_if any_) extra.

I would try it on, and if anyone seems likely to throw a strop, just say you are _"Sorry to be a nuisance but the journey took less time than I expected and where would you like us to park while we wait for our train (grovel . . . pretty please)"?_

Slightly excessive politeness often works wonders!

Dave


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

If you look out for the 'Paws' sign to the far right as you approach the booths you can go into the Pet Passport parking area and stay there overnight. I asked a couple of years ago and they said it was fine to park overnight.

Mike


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Normally it's possible to turn up early and get on an earlier train.We are booked for boxing day and had an e mail from Eurotunnel last week saying that over the christmas period it may not be possible to get an earlier crossing.

They gave the dates starting from early next week until just after the new year,the advice was to try and arrive as close to the booked departure time as possible.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

We came back last week and rather than spend the night in citi Europe with the illegal immigrants (thy were walking around and hiding in the bushes next to the car park) we went and booked in the night before, we got a train but it cost us 30 euros extra. 

Begrudge paying that much more but I doubt we would have slept knowing that they were there and trying to get into vans. I did wonder how they know your not heading into Europe, they could end up along way south!!

Andy


----------



## middman (Dec 31, 2012)

We turned up 24 hours early for our train last April, a week before Easter, and for the cost of €4 we were put on the next train. Worth a try to see how much they charge.

M


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

If I wanted to arrive 24 hours early at this time of year, I think I would phone in advance and ask their advice on availability and possible extra cost. They all speak good English, and Sangatte is not the most salubrious of spots to spend the end of the holiday if you can't get an earlier train.

Try asking about unpopular times like midnight - if that's not a problem to you.

Please let us know how you get on. Could be useful information for all of us.

Dave


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> If I wanted to arrive 24 hours early at this time of year, I think I would phone in advance and ask their advice on availability and possible extra cost.


it might have been an error of timing?? I have done that myself for a ferry crossing arriving on the wrong day and 24hrs early due to stupidity on my part putting the wrong date on the calendar. it wasn't that busy so let us travel at no additional charge.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Last week the seafront aire had only a dozen vans and no charge, in fact the only I I 's seen were a pair of girls walking down the hardshoulder Belgium to France 8O 

None at the ports/aire/or pet passport

VERY QUIET :lol: 

tony


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

If you're coming from the west on the A16 stop at Baie de Somme well documented on here and easy 1 hour drive to Euro tunnel. Thats what I do now.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

javea said:


> If you look out for the 'Paws' sign to the far right as you approach the booths you can go into the Pet Passport parking area and stay there . Therenight. I asked a couple of years ago and they said it was fine to park overnight.
> 
> Mike


Only problem with that idea is that illegals have been found wandering around there znd have successfully got into vehicles as it's outside the secure area.There are notices to that effect posted in the pet control office.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

We always stay at a brilliant safe farm aire just a few miles up the road. I can look up the co-ords for it if you like, it's in the All the Aires book. 

Wobby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Wobby, yes please info

tony


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Or the aire at Haut Escalles which is only ten minutes away. It's only a car park, but would be OK for one night.

Co-ords are in the last line of this post, or try the new one (to me) that I found by accident.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-2523665.html#2523665

Dave


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Haut Escalles is fine and there is no sign there. We have used it 4 times recently. Park close to the upper edge to get level without the blocks for an early getaway.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> Wobby, yes please info
> 
> tony


We always stay here. N50*51.771' E001*38.955'

4 edition All the Aires France page 424. (15) €5 per night.

If you require more directions I can post again

Regards Wobby


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi Update! We arrived in calais with the intention of going to the Eurotunnel Terminal a day early and chancing our luck. However the queue to get in was up to the motorway exit so we just drove on!

We had a look at the "new" Calais aire and didn't like the look of it, too exposed. Went to the "old" one at the prom and there were about a dozen vans there. We had intended returning after fuelling up at Auchan but couldn't be bothered!

We eventually went to Cite d Europe where, along with 4 other vans we had a very quiet, peaceful nights kip. With not a single person trying to get in the van! Although a blokes cat in the van opposite escaped from his, which caused much merriment watching him, he seemed to have sampled a good few sherbets, trying to coax it back in! I now know how futile it would be to try to herd cats! 

:lol: 

Not only did we not have anyone trying to get into/onto the van we didn't actually see any suspects at all at Cite d' Europe, although we didn't stay up all night checking! We did see some groups hanging around the main town area gathering cardboard for what was a very cold night.

We both felt quite secure at Cite and would be happy to go again next time. To be honest I didn't feel it was any less secure than quite a few town/city aires we've stayed on. Use basic security precautions and common sense. Don't have nightmares!


----------

